# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Orlando - Thủ đô công viên thế giới - Du lịch Mỹ

## nguyetnt

“Thành phố đẹp Orlando” hay còn biết đến với tên gọi “Thủ đô công viên thế giới” là một trong những địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng nhất nước thế giới. Ước tính con số khách đến đây trong năm 2010 lên đến hơn 50 triệu người.


“Thành phố Đẹp” Orlando là một trong những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng thế giới
Orlando nằm ở khu vực trung tâm tiểu bang Florida,thành phố có dân số vào khoản 240.000 người khu vực nội đô và là thành phố nội địa lớn nhất tiểu bang. Orlando Cùng với 2 thành phố hàng xóm là Kissimmee và Sanford tạo thành vùng đô thị Orlando sầm uất và đông đúc.


Trung tâm thành phố tọa lạc bên bơ hồ Eola
Không có biển nhưng Orlando vẫn là một điểm đến hấp dẫn trong mắt du khách. Sự khác biệt biến Orlando từ  một thị trấn nông nghiệp thành một trong những điểm đến sầm uất nhất thế giới đó chính là sự đầu tư để hình thành những khu tổ hợp công viên giải trí khổng lồ.


Là một thành phố nội địa nhưng Orlando thu hút du khách bởi những tổ hợp giải trí khổng lồ
Walt Disney World – điểm đến nổi bật nhất Orlando và đồng thời cũng là một trong những công viên chủ đề lớn nhất thế giới. Tổ hợp công viên này rộng đến hơn 30.000 mẫu Anh bao gồm nhiều công viên nhỏ rộng lớn.

 
Walt Disney World – một trong những tổ hợp công viên lớn nhất thế giới
Công viên đầu tiên được mở cửa đầu tiên năm 1971 là Magic Kingdom tiếp đến là Epcot năm 1982, Hollywood Studios năm 1989 và Animal Kingdom năm 1988. Ngoài ra Disney World còn có 2 công viên nước là Typhoon Lagoon và Blizzard Beach


Disney World rộng khoản 30.000 mẫu Anh và được chia thành nhiều công viên nhỏ


Magic Kingdom là công viên đầu tiên của Disney World và cũng là công viên đông nhất
Magic Kingdom là công viên chủ để lớn nhất thế giới. Công viên có 5 phần chính là:

Tomorrowland – một khu chủ đề về thiên hà những chú Robot, tên lửa và cả UFO các nhà xây dựng tin rằng nó sẽ giúp thế hệ trẻ hiểu hơn về thời đại không gian của chúng về sau.

Fantasyland – một thế giới cổ tích của công chúa bạch tuyết, gấu Pooh và cả chuột Mickey.

Frontierland – mang cho du khách cảm mình giống như những chàng cao bồi ở miền viên tây nước Mỹ trong thế kỷ thứ 19 để trải nghiệm cuộc sống hoang dã.

Liberty Square được xây dựng như mô hình một thị trấn ở Mỹ với những còn tàu cổ, những tòa lâu đài cổ. Quảng trường này nằm ở trung tâm công viên và là một trong những nơi đông đúc nhất công viên

Adventureland là một trong những vùng đất mát mẻ nhất trong công viên, nếu du khách muốn đi cả thế giới trong 1 ngày thì Adventureland là nơi thích hợp. từ nhưng khu rừng ở châu á, nam mỹ đến nhưng hoang mạc o tận châu phi chúng đều được xây dựng một cách tỉ mỉ cẩn thận.


Vùng đất tương lai Tomorrowland


Vùng đất cổ tích Fantasyland


Du khách tận hưởng cảm giác như những cao đồi thực thụ ở miền viễn tây trong Frontierland


Liberty Square


Adventureland
Epcot là công viên thứ 2 được xây dựng trong tổ hợp Disney World. Nó được đặt tên là Epcot - Experimental Prototype Community of Tomorrow có nghĩa là những thí nghiệp cho cộng đồng ngày mai. Công viên mang cho du khách một cái nhìn về thế giới tương lai với những thành tựu của con người và những cải tiến vượt bậc của con người.

 
Epcot với biểu tưởng quả địa cầu ngay trước cổng
Hollywood Studios công viên được xây dựng từ ý tưởng Hollywood trong những năm 30 – 40 với đại lộ danh vọng, những ngôi nhà kiểu Hollywood và những film trường hoành tráng.


Hollywood Studios
Animal Kingdom là công viên cuối cùng tính tới thời điểm này của tổ hợp Disney World nó được xây dựng như một khu bảo tồn động vật hoang dã.


Công viên bảo tồn động vật hoang dã – Animal Kingdom

----------


## nguyetnt

Typhoon Lagoon và Blizzard Beach là 2 công viên nước trong tổ hợp Disney World, Nếu bạn là người yêu phiêu lưu mạo hiểm thì sẽ khó bỏ qua những trò chơi dưới nước cảm giác mạnh ở đây


Typhoon Lagoon
Trải nghiệm một thế giới hoạt hình đầy màu sắc, tham gia vào cuộc phiêu lưu như những lữ khách thật sự đó là những gì mà Orlando Universal Studios mang đến cho du khách. Những trò chơi như Ride Simpsons, Reverge Mummy Shrek 4D, Alien Attack luôn đông đúc khách và còn nhiều thứ hơn nữa chờ bạn khám phá đây.


Orlando Universal Studios


Và tàu lượn nhanh nhất thế giới ở Universal
SeaWorld là một công viên chủ đề về Biển và các loài động vật hoang dã, nó nằm kề bên Discovery Cove và công viên nước Aquatica tạo thành một khu phức hợp giải trí khổng lồ.

 
SeaWorld
Hằng ngày ở công viên điều có các buổi biểu diễn của nhiều loại động vật biển như : cá voi sát thủ, cá heo, sử tử biển, rùa biển và cá sấu. Ngoài ra công viên có một khu vực nuôi cá loài động vật hoang dã và các trò chơi giải trí cảm giác mạnh.

 
Những buổi biểu diễn cá heo 

Và những trò chơi có 1 không 2 

Làm nên sự khác biệt ở SeaWorld
Discovery Cove được điều hành bởi SeaWorld Parks & Entertaiment, Discovery mang đến cho bạn những chuyến phiêu lưu vào đại dương thật sự, cùng bơi lặn với những chú cá heo, cá mao tiên, cùng lặn xuống biển sâu đùa giỡn với những đàn cá đầy màu sắc và ngắm những rạn san hộ nhân tạo rực rỡ.


Ở Discovery Cove có thể dễ dàng chơi với cá heo


Lặn ngắn san hô và sao biển
Công viên nước Aquatica được xây dựng năm 2008 và đã nhanh chóng trở thành một điểm thu hút khách đứng hàng thứ 4 tại Hoa Kỳ. Aquatica là nơi mà bạn có thể thử những trò cảm giác mạnh dưới nước như Taumata Racer, Hooroo Run hay Tassie’s Twister.


Công viên nước Aquatica 

Taumata Racer
Sân bay quốc tế Orlando là cửa ngõ chính ra vào thành phố, đây là sân bay lớn nhất tiểu bang tính theo lượng hành khách và là sân bay bận rộn thứ 13 ở Hoa Kỳ và thứ 19 thế giới.

Orlando nằm trong hệ thống đường sắt giao thông quốc gia nên dễ dàng đến đây từ các thành phố lớn khác trong vùng. ATC buses, Greyhound, Megabus có các dịch vụ xe bus đường dài từ Atlanta, Jacksonville và Gainesville.


Orlando luôn chào đón những du khách đến

----------


## khoan_gieng

Đến đây thoải mái vui chơi  :love struck:

----------


## Alyaj

Nhìn đã thấy mê
Ôi biết bao giờ VN có khu vui chơi tầm cỡ này

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn mà mê quá

----------


## lovetravel

nhiều trò hay quá, không biết bao giờ mới được đi chơi ở những nơi như thế này

----------

